# Who makes the coolest speaker stands?



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

I've decided to turn my theater to where the room is long ways to have a more accommodating arrangement for my components. This change is going to allow me for the first time to consider Speaker stands for my beloved Nat. 805's. Well as is so like me I just can't go buy something that is well made and decent looking. OH know I want something that looks as high tech and space aged as the 805's in flat black right at 30'' in height. :spend:

Any help would be appreciated, REP


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Sanus has the SF30 and UF30. There's also the Bell'O SP300 and the Vantage Point SSB-30BB. One of those might work.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

theJman said:


> Sanus has the SF30 and UF30. There's also the Bell'O SP300 and the Vantage Point SSB-30BB. One of those might work.


Well you know what they say (GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE) LOL The SP300 and SF30 both have been my top picks so far. The SP300 really appeals to me but does it have a cable chase that will accommodate big cable size?


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

theJman said:


> Sanus has the SF30 and UF30. There's also the Bell'O SP300 and the Vantage Point SSB-30BB. One of those might work.


Thanks for the reinforcement I have a pr. of the SP300 on way for Sat delivery AMAZON does it again. Best price and fastest shipping.:sn:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

rpearson said:


> Well you know what they say (GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE) LOL The SP300 and SF30 both have been my top picks so far. The SP300 really appeals to me but does it have a cable chase that will accommodate big cable size?


All you have to do is use black velcro and tie the cables to the back of the straight bar. Tack it at the top and bottom and you'll hardly notice the cable.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

rpearson said:


> Thanks for the reinforcement I have a pr. of the SP300 on way for Sat delivery AMAZON does it again. Best price and fastest shipping.:sn:


Make sure you post some pic's after you have everything set up.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

theJman said:


> Make sure you post some pic's after you have everything set up.


I will make a point of it. I've decided to make a wood shelf cut to the shape of the 805's out of cherry stained to match that will fasten to the top of the stands. I use custom isolaters and receiving cones on the bottom of the 805's. So my thoughts are to match the location of the receiving cone to the speaker with a slight counter sink on the shelf to hold the cones in place. In my mind this will be a nice touch cosmetically and peace of mind from the added stability added of have the cones affixed in the counter bore.

I will use the idea of the Velcro to keep the speaker cables tucked away. I guess now I am looking for a new component rack and TV stand. The thing is for my theater to be at its best placement my TV has to go in front of huge windows. I would love to learn of a ceiling TV mount that would fold out of the way when not in use. The over headroom of that location would not support any kind of counter sink configuration. :hissyfit:


----------

